# Foot operated gas-lift Steadicam Air Monopod by Tiffen.



## Chaitanya (Feb 24, 2018)

https://m.dpreview.com/news/0722017582/tiffen-announces-foot-operated-gas-lift-steadicam-air-monopod


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2018)

That's a cool monopod. Thanks for sharing.


----------

